# Does Anyone know a breeder named Mary Blaine



## salesmother (Feb 6, 2005)

I did not know much and bought a puppy from a Pet Store. He was registerd and His Breeder's name was listed. I was wondering if anyone knew this name. I am a novice, but totaly and completely over the top in love with my litlle Bentley. It is too late now for 2nd thoughts, but I would like to know more about his 1st family if possible. He is perfect by the way....THanks


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by salesmother_@Feb 10 2005, 09:09 PM
> *I did not know much and bought a puppy from a Pet Store.  He was registerd and His Breeder's name was listed.  I was wondering if anyone knew this name.  I am a novice, but totaly and completely over the top in love with my litlle Bentley.  It is too late now for 2nd thoughts, but I would like to know more about his  1st family if possible.  He is perfect by the way....THanks
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34702*


[/QUOTE]
Salesmother, I am so very glad that Bentley is "perfect" and I'm sure you love him very much. If I don't tell you this, others on here will, so..... puppies that are sold in pet stores come from puppy mills either directly or through brokers. Unfortunately, there was likely not much "family" in the place where he was born.

There is a Mary Blaine from Oklahoma on the USDA Breeders list. USDA breeders are puppy mills that sell wholesale to either brokers or pet stores. USDA Breeder's List

EDIT: I had originally put a link in this post for a site that tells all about puppymills but on second thought, maybe that is more than you want to know right now. Bentley is lucky to have found a loving home. No need to dwell on his beginnings... just focus on the happy ending!







We'd love to see pictures and hear all about your baby!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u r not the first to be uninformed about petstores..it's ok. im sure u love ur pup, and u should. welcome to SM and we look forward to hearing more about ur Bently. cant wait to see pics too!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Feb 10 2005, 10:11 PM
> *u r not the first to be uninformed about petstores..it's ok.  im sure u love ur pup, and u should.  welcome to SM and we look forward to hearing more about ur Bently.  cant wait to see pics too!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You got that right..... I didn't know about all this either until just a few years ago..... Most people don't, in fact....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We're glad that you are here. Even though your baby is from a USDA registered breeder we know that you love him to death. At this point all you can do is keep on loving him and making sure that you have regular vet visits to keep a check on his health. We'd love to see photos and hear all about him.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Many of us on SM were ignorant until we found this forum and learned what we wish we'd known BEFORE getting our furbabies. So you are in good company! I wish you and Bentley many, many happy, healthy, loving years together.

When you do get to the point where you have investigated what a puppymill is you can take it upon yourself to begin informing friends, neighbors, family, acquaintances, etc. about petstores and puppymills and help spread the information so others don't make our mistakes, however inadvertently.

When I take Pico out I get soooo many questions about what is he? oh, he's so cute? I want one!, etc. Many times the encounter is so brief I don't have time to get into the petstore, irresponsible breeder, puppymill conversation so what i have done instead is.......printed out a flyer briefly describing puppymills and the role of petstores, brokers, flea markets, etc. I give the Prisoners of Greed website, the Spoiled Maltese website and urge them to research this breed before purchase.

This way, even if they decide on another breed, they still learned what they need to know to make a responsible purchase. I keep a stack of these in my car, in my briefcase, and a couple folded up in my purse. Every little bit we can do helps. My Mom always said, "pennies make dimes and dimes make dollars". I believe this applies to just about everything.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

First, I'm glad you found us here. This is a great site with lots of very helpful (and sweet) people. Second, it's ok that you didn't know. It just means that we have to work a bit harder on getting the word out to those who are not informed. Enjoy your puppy and take lots of photos.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can trace the origin of a pet shop puppy for free here:

http://www.nopuppymills.com


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Feb 11 2005, 09:55 AM
> *Many of us on SM were ignorant until we found this forum and learned what we wish we'd known BEFORE getting our furbabies.  So you are in good company!  I wish you and Bentley many, many happy, healthy, loving years together.
> 
> When you do get to the point where you have investigated what a puppymill is you can take it upon yourself to begin informing friends, neighbors, family, acquaintances, etc. about petstores and puppymills and help spread the information so others don't make our mistakes, however inadvertently.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow, what a great idea.... I always try to explain also and half the time people don't seem to be listening or there just isn't time to explain all of it so having a flyer to hand someone is a great solution.... I definitely plan to do that.....Thanks for sharing a great idea!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi and welcome!







No matter where Bently came from, I am very glad to hear he is now in a very loving home!







Welcome to SM!


----------



## salesmother (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Feb 11 2005, 11:27 AM
> *Hi and welcome!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks to so many of you! I am so happy to have him and I know he is a blessing to me. I will be a good mom and I know that he will be happy and healthy for many years to come. As soon as I get him groomed and get his pictures taken I will make sure to post! Thanks again


----------

